#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Παραλίγο ατύχημα με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

μιλάς τώρα για το 70% των έργων
ο επιβλέπων (αν υπήρχε) έχει την ευθύνη
αν δεν υπήρχε ΟΑ έχει την ευθύνη όποιος δουλεύει εκεί μιας και δουλεύει παρανόμως. Γενικά όποιον πιάσουν ή όποιον καρφώσουν

Έχω δουλέψει και εγώ έτσι σε έργα χωρίς ΟΑ ταλιμπάν

----------


## shelby

Και να 'ταν η πρώτη φορά. Αυτά γίνονται έξω στα εργοτάξια και δεν μιλάει κανένας. Παίζουν την ζωή του τεχνικού και του μηχανικού και ερωτώ το ΤΕΕ γιατί δεν κάνει τίποτα γι' αυτό;

----------


## shelby

Το ΤΕΕ θα μπορούσε να εισηγηθεί επιβολή προστίμων στις κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες για τη μη τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας. Τι νομικός σύμβουλος του κράτους είναι. Και να σου πω πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει ο έλεγχος, παρατηρητής του ΤΕΕ στο εργοτάξιο.

----------


## shelby

Εμ γι' αυτό λέω την ηθική ευθύνη έχει το ΤΕΕ που δεν ελέγχει αυτό που κτίζεται αν έχει άδεια και αν τα πρόστιμα δεν λειτουργούν όπως λες τότε να υπάρξει ποινική δίωξη από πλευράς ΤΕΕ. Πάντως αυτή η κατάσταση δεν πρέπει να συνεχιστεί.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

shelby

Το ΤΕΕ δεν έχει τη νομική υπόσταση που νομίζεις.Το ΤΕΕ είναι ένα Νομικό Πρόσωπο,ΟΧΙ Υπηρεσία,που ο ρόλος του είναι να είναι Τεχνικός Σύμβουλος του Κράτους.

Το ΤΕΕ δεν έχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ρόλο από τη Νομοθεσία είτε για εφαρμογή της οικοδομικής άδειας,είτε για Ασφάλεια στην Εργασία,είτε για αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή για οτιδήποτε άλλο πιστεύεις ότι έχει.Ακόμα κ για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα έχει *ΚΑΘΑΡΑ συμβουλευτικό ρόλο* και όχι εκτελεστικό.

terry

Ευθύνη έχουν:

1.Ο ΚτΕ
2.Ο Επιβλέπων
3.Ο ορισμένος από το Οργανόγραμμα Μηχανικός Κατασκευής
4.Ο ορισμένος στο ΚΕΠΕΚ Τεχνικός Ασφαλείας
5.Ο Υπεργολάβος

Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετης κατασκευής αποκλειστική ευθύνη φέρουν ο ΚτΕ *ΚΑΙ* ο Μηχανικός κατασκευής.Αστικά *ΚΑΙ* Ποινικά.

Όσον αφορά την ηθική ευθύνη,αυτά είναι τρίχες............σε τέτοια περίπτωση ατυχήματος όλοι κοιτάνε να είναι βολεμένοι στη χαρτούρα κ πεντακαθαρίδηδες.Η έλλειψη εμπειρίας δεν έχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ελαφρυντικό κατά τη γνώμη μου,καθώς άγνοια Νόμου ΔΕΝ δικαιολογείται σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.Ξέρουμε όλοι ότι τα ''αφεντικά'' την ''κάνουν'' σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις,οπότε και ΠΟΛΥ κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν καταγράφηκε το συμβάν,διότι θα ήταν μία καλή ευκαιρία να αφυπνιστούν κ να εφαρμόσουν κανόνες ασφαλείας στη συνέχεια της κατασκευής.

----------


## Theo

χαχαχαχα

βρε Ζάβι μου......

Μιλάω σαν ένας που έχει πάρει έργο από Π.Α. με την ιδιότητα του κατασκευαστού.

Συνήθως μικρά.......μιλημένα.......και η νομοθεσία .....περίπατο.

Δεν υπάρχει τπτ. όλα είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του κατασκευαστή.

Ούτε καν Ι.Κ.Α. 
Είναι στρατιωτικές μονάδες και δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία ούτε η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. , ούτε το Ι.Κ.Α. ούτε κανένας.

Το χειρότερο όμως δεν είναι αυτό.

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι σε πολλές των περιπτώσεων εντέλλονται απλοί φαντάροι (και κυρίως τμημάτων σχετικών με έργα και συντήρηση), να βοηθούν ή να βάλουν "πλάτες" σε δουλείες ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνες.

2 τέτοια εργάκια έκανα μετά το φανταρικό καθώς ήταν η ανταμοιβή μου για μελέτες με το τσουβάλι που τους έκανα. 

Εγώ πλήρωσα τα πάντα (ΙΚΑ, υπερωρίες, ΔΟΥ με συμφωνητικά κ.α.) και ανακάλυψα ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι που ορέγονταν και πήραν τα επόμενα δεν πλήρωναν τπτ. :Λυπημένος: 
A priori "ασύμφορος" και "χαμένος".

----------


## shelby

Zavi και Rigid το ΤΕΕ θα μπορούσε να επιβάλει κάποιου είδους ποινή στα μέλη του για τη μη τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας και για τις αυθαιρεσίες που γίνονται;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Οχι,δεν χρειάζεται,αρμόδια είναι τα δικαστήρια.Το ΤΕΕ περνάει τα μέλη του από πειθαρχικό για εγκληματικές ενέργειες κ όχι για εγκληματικές αμέλειες.*Υπάρχει σχετική νομοθεσία με το τί πρέπει να τηρεί ένας μηχανικός* κ το ΤΕΕ περιμένει να την εφαρμόσεις.Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι το Δικαστήριο *ΜΠΟΡΕΙ* να σου ανακαλέσει την άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος.

----------


## shelby

Εγώ δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λέτε αλλά λέω τι θα μπορούσε να κάνει το ΤΕΕ και όπως λες zavi δεν πρέπει να έχει και πειθαρχικό για εγκληματικές αμέλειες; Δεύτερον κάποιος αρμόδιος του κράτους δεν πρέπει να είναι παρών κατά την εκτέλεση του έργου και να διαπιστώνει παραβάσεις κανόνων ασφαλείας;

----------


## cna

Αρμόδια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι η επιθεώρηση εργασίας η οποία όμως λόγω ελλιπούς στελέχωσης συνήθως κάνει μόνο δειγματοληπτικούς ελέγχους. shelby καταλαβαίνεις ότι με τόσα έργα (δημόσια και ιδιωτικά) είναι αδύνατον να υπάρχει πάντα κάποιος κρατικός υπάλληλος πάνω από το κεφάλι μας. Γι'αυτό και υπάρχει ο Τεχνικός Ασφαλείας που επωμίζεται την ευθύνη της διακοπής εργασιών όταν διαπιστώσει ότι ο κατασκευαστής έχει τους κανόνες ασφαλείας γραμμένους στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια. Βέβαια εδώ υπάρχει και κενό νόμου μιας και μπορεί ο κατασκευαστής (τουλάχιστον στα μικρά έργα, για τα πολύ μεγάλα δεν ξέρω) να εκτελεί χρέη Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας. Είναι δυνατόν όμως ποτέ να καταγγείλει τον εαυτό του;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για πειθαρχικό για εγκληματικές αμέλειες,καθώς αυτά τα θέματα τακτοποιούνται από τα αρμόδια δικαστήρια.Αν το δικαστήριο διατάξει την ανάκληση άδειας επαγγέλματος,τότε το ΤΕΕ θα ειδοποιηθεί κ θα εφαρμόσει την απόφαση.Αίτηση για πειθαρχικό γίνεται από οποιονδήποτε,αρκεί να μπορεί να στηρίξει την αίτησή του με αποδείξεις.Με αυτό που προτείνεις είναι σαν να γίνεται η ίδια διαδικασία 2 φορές=2πλάσιος χρόνος κ 2πλάσιο χρήμα άνευ ουσίας.

Όσο για τους αρμόδιους από το κράτος:Δεν γίνεται λόγω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΩΝ εξόδων που πρέπει να δαπανηθούν για προσλήψεις κ αμοιβές μηχανικών στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες.Τα Δημόσια Έργα ΕΧΟΥΝ Επιβλέποντες,τα Ιδιωτικά έχουν τους Ιδιώτες Μηχανικούς οι οποίοι δεσμεύονται από τη Νομοθεσία να εφαρμόσουν τις Διατάξεις του Νόμου ΗΔΗ.Παρασπονδίες ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπάρχουν.

Εϊναι σαν να προτείνεις να προσλάβει το Κράτος ένα Αστυνομικό για κάθε πολίτη..........οι Νόμοι υπάρχουν κ όσοι δεν τους εφαρμόζουν κ τους πιάνουν πάνε μέσα,έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα εδώ κ χιλιάδες χρόνια.

@cna:Τότε επωμίζεται ο ίδιος το βάρος της ευθύνης.

shelby μην το κουράζουμε,διαβάστε πρώτα τη Νομοθεσία τί προβλέπει κ μετά ότι απορίες έχετε ,τότε να τις σχολιάσουμε......

----------


## cna

Θα μπορούσε όμως zavi τουλάχιστον να προνοήσει και να επιβάλλει τον διορισμό εκ μέρους του κατασκευαστή (για τα δημόσια έργα πάντα) Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας και να του απαγορεύσει να εκτελεί χρέη ο ίδιος. Τα ατυχήματα λόγω ελλιπών μέτρων ασφαλείας είναι συχνά στα έργα αλλά λίγοι την έχουν πληρώσει...

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Επιβάλλεται η παρουσία ΤΑ,έστω κ αν είναι ο ίδιος.Επίσης επιβάλλεται η εκ των πρωτέρω γνωστοποίηση σε περίπτωση που θα εργαστούν στο έργο άνω των 6 ατόμων.

Το Κράτος δεν μπορεί να δέσει το λαιμό των εργολάβων στα έξοδα,ΗΔΗ το κάνει,διότι τότε θα σταματήσει η κατασκευή (οπως έχει ήδη σταματήσει)κ τότε το 25% του ΑΕΠ θα κάνει φτερά (όπως έχει ήδη κάνει κ μιλάμε για τρύπες......)Αν τους δέσει κ άλλο το λαιμό,τότε πολύ απλά θα *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να ανοίξουμε την *κερκόπορτα*.... :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## cna

Στο θέμα του κόστους έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αν θελήσει το κράτος να επιβάλλει όλα όσα πρέπει στα έργα τότε θα πρέπει να αυξήσει τις τιμές κατά 25% για να καλυφθούν τα κοστολόγια.

----------


## shelby

Zavi ξέρεις το κενό του νόμου; Λέει ότι ο ΤΑ απαγορεύεται να απολυθεί. Όμως δεν τον καλύπτει όταν του αναθέτουν και άλλο πόστο συγχρόνως. Για πες μου τώρα αν πάει κόντρα στη εργοδοσία τον απολύουν ναι ή όχι; Γι' αυτό λέω πρέπει να οργανωθούμε ως κράτος πρώτα. Αυτό γίνεται στα εργοστάσια κατα κόρον για τα εργοτάξια δεν ξέρω.

----------


## cna

Ο δηλωμένος στο ημερολόγιο ΤΑ μπορεί μόνο να παραιτηθεί (ή να οδηγηθεί σε παραίτηση). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα το έχει η εργοδοσία. Μην μπερδεύεις όμως αυτό με την περίπτωση υπαλλήλου ο οποίος εκτελεί χρέη ΤΑ ανεπίσημα, απλά για να συμπληρώνει το ημερολόγιο και να κάνει συστάσεις στους υπεργολάβους εκ μέρους του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## shelby

Δεν το μπερδεύω αλλά απλώς το αναφέρω.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

shelby αν έχεις αντίρρηση στις διατάξεις του Νόμου,μπορείς να συνδικαλιστείς για να τις αλλάξεις. :Χαρούμενος: 

dura lex sed lex=σκληρός ο Νόμος αλλά ΝΟΜΟΣ.

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι σε κάποια από αυτά που λες έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## cna

μόνο που στην Ελλάδα το sed έχει αντικατασταθεί από το sex  :Αστειευόμενος:

----------


## shelby

Tι να συνδικαλιστώ το παράπονό μου λέω...

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Εσύ γιατί έχεις παράπονο καμάρι μου?Αφού ακόμα διατηρείς την ''οπισθοφυλακή'' σου προστατευμένη κ αγνή! :Χαρούμενος: 

Ρώτα κ εμάς να δεις τί θανάτους έχουμε δει.........(να υπενθυμίσω ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ σε τομέα ευθύνης μου......)

----------


## shelby

Kαι ακόμα είσαι ψύχραιμος; Η από συνήθεια;

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Κοίτα,ψύχραιμος είμαι γιατί ξέρω πώς να δουλεύω στις δουλειές μου.Για να το μάθω αυτό έχω βγάλει δερματικά από το άγχος.Τα εργατικά ατυχήματα είναι *πραγματικότητα*,δεν είναι θεωρία.

Στα downloads έχω αναρτήσει ΟΛΗ τη Νομοθεσία για Α&Υ στην Εργασία.Διαβάστε τη κ εφαρμόστε τη όσο μπορείτε.Πηγαίνετε κ σε κάνα σεμινάριο να ενημερωθείτε.....

Θα κάνω κ εγώ ό,τι μπορώ στο φόρουμ,όταν θα έχω αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο.

shelby δεν είναι θέμα ψυχραιμίας,είναι θέμα να πάρεις όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα που προβλέπονται.Πάρτα εσύ,γράψτα ότι τα πήρες,να γκαρίξεις κ λίγο,να εξηγήσεις κ σε όσους καταλαβαίνουν ελληνικά,κ τότε να γυρίσεις σπίτι να *κοιμηθείς* αφού τα κάνεις αυτά...........δεν είμαστε κ θεοί,μηχανικοί είμαστε.........

----------


## shelby

Terry με πρόλαβες. Και η απάντηση παραιτήσου.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> @zavi@tee.gr Εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτη μαζί σου..Αλλά αν ΦΩΝΑΞΕΙΣ, αν εξηγησεις...κτλ... Και δεν λένε να καταλάβουν..... Πως θα εξασφαλίσεις οτι δε θα πας μέσα..??? Δεν μπορείς κάθε μέρα να παίζεις μπουνιές...


*Η πρόληψη εργασιακού κινδύνου στα εργοτάξια έχει τυποποιηθεί πλήρως κ απολύτως.*
Εφαρμόζεις πρώτα απ' όλα τα *συλλογικά* μέτρα ασφάλειας.Αυτά είναι όλα τα προστατευτικά μέτρα πλην των ΜΑΠ(μέτρα ατομικής προστασίας).
*Ενδεικτικά κ όχι περιοριστικά* σε απλό οικοδομικό:
1.περίφραξη ώστε να μην μπορεί κανείς,ακόμα κ αν προσπαθήσει να μπει μέσα.
2.Προστασία φρεατίων
3.Πινακίδες είτε απαγορευτικές ή προειδοποιητικές
4.Σκαλωσιές δεμένες κ σταθερές με προστατευτικό κιγκλίδωμα κ μαδέρια δεμένα 2 *τουλάχιστον* σε αριθμό.Λινάτσες
5.Παραπέτασμα ασφάλειας στον 1ο όροφο της οικοδομής
6.Τακτοποιημένα υλικά
7.Επαρκής φωτισμός στα σκοτεινά σημεία
8.Φαρμακείο κ πίνακας με τηλέφωνα έκτακτης ανάγκης
9.Διάφορα άλλα κατά περίπτωση έργου κλπκλπ
10.Οτιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να προκαλέσει ατύχημα χωρίς τη χρήση ΜΑΠ.

Πας δηλαδή να προλάβεις *ΠΡΩΤΑ* τα ατυχήματα που είτε ο άλλος χρησιμοποιεί ΜΑΠ είτε όχι ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΝ.Αυτά είναι τα ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΑ.Τα ατυχήματα μετά που μπορούν να συμβούν λόγω μη χρησης ΜΑΠ είναι περιορισμένα.

Παίρνεις φωτογραφίες.Καταγράφεις στο ΗΜΑ τί μέτρο προστασίας λήφθηκε.Υποδεικνύεις στο βιβλίο ΤΑ τί άλλο πρέπει να ληφθεί κατά τη Νομοθεσία.Μία ώρα κάθε Παρασκευή σταματάς τις εργασίες,ενημερώνεις το προσωπικό για τη συνέχεια των εργασιών κ τους παίρνεις υπογραφές ότι παρακολούθησαν τις υποδείξεις σου.

ΕΤΣΙ εξασφαλίζεις ότι έκανες τη δουλειά σου κ δεν θα πας μέσα.Διότι terry στο Δικαστήριο,η υπεράσπισή του μηχανικού θα βασιστεί στην ''κακιά την ώρα'' κ σε τίποτε άλλο.Αν δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα ή δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι έκανε κάτι,τότε κανείς δεν θα πιστέψει στην ''κακιά την ώρα'' αλλά σε αμέλεια.Η ουσία είναι να δείξει ο μηχανικός ότι δεν υπήρχε αμέλεια,αλλά κακή συμπεριφορά κ εκτίμηση από το προσωπικό.

Εϊναι κακό αυτό που λέω,αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι λειτουργεί το Σύστημα.Στην τελική το προσωπικό έχει κ αυτό ευθύνη από το Συμφωνητικό κ πρέπει να αναλάβει κ αυτό τις ευθύνες του,με δεδομένο ότι ο μηχανικός έχει κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του.

shelby αν παραιτείσαι από τώρα,πώς θα φτάσεις σε ένα επίπεδο να μπορείς να ελέγχεις τη δουλειά σου?

----------


## cna

Πάντως σε δημόσιο έργο που επέβλεπα παλαιότερα και στο οποίο τα συνεργεία αρνούνταν πεισματικά να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα κράνη ο επιθεωρητής εργασίας πρότεινε μέχρι και την λύση της συνεργασίας.

----------


## shelby

Μίλησε ο cna για μένα.

----------


## cna

shelby αυτή η "λύση της συνεργασίας" όμως δεν ήρθε ποτέ και πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε. Όταν ένα έργο είναι υπό εκτέλεση δεν υπάρχει η ευχέρεια για καθυστερήσεις πόσο μάλλον για λύσεις συνεργασιών και αναζήτηση νέων συνεργατών. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μια λύση υπάρχει και είναι αυτή που περιέγραψε ο zavi + την χρέωση των προστίμων στα συνεργεία μιας και η νουθεσίες σπάνια πιάνουν τόπο. Αν βέβαια συμβεί το μοιραίο λόγω μη χρήσης κράνους, ε, τότε βλέποντας και κάνοντας στο δικαστήριο. Στην τελική δεν είμαστε και δικτάτορες για να μπορούμε να επιβάλλουμε την γνώμη μας.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Όταν ένα έργο είναι υπό εκτέλεση δεν υπάρχει η ευχέρεια για καθυστερήσεις πόσο μάλλον για λύσεις συνεργασιών και αναζήτηση νέων συνεργατών.


Έτσι.......ουσιαστικά όλη η διοίκηση του έργου τρέχει στο θέμα ασφάλειας να προλάβει τις εργασίες,κ όσα προλάβει-πρόλαβε.Το ξαναλέω,*είναι κ θέμα πολιτικής της κάθε εταιρείας κ του κάθε μηχανικού,πόσο κεφάλαιο να δεσμεύει κάθε χρόνο για εφαρμογή μέτρων Α&Υ.*

----------


## kobaksev

> Στην τελική το προσωπικό έχει κ αυτό ευθύνη από το Συμφωνητικό κ πρέπει να αναλάβει κ αυτό τις ευθύνες του,με δεδομένο ότι ο μηχανικός έχει κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του.


Σε ποιό συμφωνητικό αναφέρεσαι εδώ, μεταξύ υπεργολάβου και ΚτΕ; 
Υπάρχει-προβλέπεται μήπως και κάποιο συμφωνητικό μεταξύ επιβλέποντος μηχανικού και εκάστοτε υπεργολάβου ότι έχει ενημερωθεί για τα μέτρα ασφαλείας και θα είναι υπεύθυνος στο να τα τηρεί το συνεργείο του; 
(για απλό οικοδομικό είναι οι ερωτήσεις μου)

----------


## cna

Μπορείς να το βάλεις ως όρο του συμφωνητικού αλλά αν δεν συνοδεύεται από αντίστοιχη δήλωση στο ημερολόγιο μέτρων ασφαλείας δεν νομίζω ότι πιάνει και πολύ τόπο. Άντε να μοιραστεί η ευθύνη σε ποσοστό 70-30 (το 30 στον υπεργολάβο).

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό μεταξύ υπεργολάβου-ΚτΕ είναι ένα *επιπλέον* χαρτί που *αποδεικνύει* τις προθέσεις του ΚτΕ να εφαρμόσει μέτρα ασφάλειας καθώς κ ότι ο Υπεργολάβος έλαβε γνώση της δυσκολίας του έργου.

Σαφώς κ ο Υπεργολάβος δεν ευθύνεται από το Νόμο στην περίπτωση εργατικού ατυχήματος,όμως αυτοί που ευθύνονται όσο περισσότερο μπορούν να *αποδείξουν* τις καλές τους προθέσεις να τηρήσουν μέτρα ασφάλειας τόσο πιό μικρή ποινή έχουν.

Αν,ας πούμε,ο Επιβλέπων Μηχανικός δεν έχει να δείξει κανένα χαρτί,δεν έχει ακολουθήσει κανένα πρωτόκολλο ενημέρωσης,δεν έχει ενημερώσει καμία υπηρεσία κ παρ' όλα αυτά ισχυρίζεται ότι ''τα έχω πει αλλά....'' τότε το πιό πιθανό είναι να βρεθεί χαμένος από χέρι.....Αν όμως είναι εντάξει σε όλα αυτά,τότε ρίχνει το μπαλάκι κατευθείαν στον ΚτΕ,ο οποίος με τη σειρά του πρέπει να εφαρμόσει όλα τα παραπάνω αν θέλει να αθωωθεί.Αν κ αυτός μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι ήταν οκ,τότε γνωμοδοτείται ότι ''φταίει η κακιά η ώρα''........

Η ουσία όλης αυτής της χαρτούρας που πρέπει να τηρηθεί είναι βέβαια η εξής:πρέπει κάποιος να είναι ΠΟΛΥ διεστραμμένος ώστε να έχει μαγειρεψει όλα αυτά τα χαρτιά κατά τη διάρκεια της κατασκευής κ να μην έχει εφαρμόσει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απ' όλα αυτά.Σου λέει ο Νόμος:''σε βάζω να φτιάχνεις χαρτούρα,δεν μπορεί,κάποιο απ αυτά θα εφαρμόσεις.........''Κ είναι κ ο μόνος τρόπος κατά τη γνώμη μου να δείξεις ότι όντως έλαβες τα μέτρα σου.Εγώ τραβάω κ βίντεο τακτικά,ώστε να δείξω τί μέτρα έλαβα,πέρα από τη χαρτούρα.Κ το βίντεο *εννοείται* με επισυναπτόμενη εφημερίδα ώστε να αποδεικνύεται η ημερομηνία..........

----------


## shelby

Αλλά το καλύτερο θα είναι όχι οι προθέσεις αλλά οι πράξεις. Να τηρούνται οι κανόνες ασφαλείας από όλους τους τεχνικούς και μηχανικούς.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Σου ξαναλέω:αυτό εξαρτάται από την πολιτική του καθενός πόσο κεφάλαιο θα δεσμεύσει για την τήρηση μέτρων Α&Υ.Να τηρήσεις ΟΛΕΣ τις διατάξεις για εκάστωτε εργασία ΔΕΝ γίνεται,ο Νόμος είναι κυριολεκτικά *ΑΠΙΑΣΤΟΣ.*Στο τέλος,θα εκτιναχθεί το budget στα ύψη κ το έργο ΔΕΝ θα γίνει..........Η Νομοθεσία είναι ένας μπούσουλας του τί πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί ώστε να υπάρχει *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ* ασφάλεια στην εργασία.Αυτό σου το λέω κ το υπογράφω,ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΝΕΤΑΙ,όσο κ να ξοδέψεις.........διότι μετά από όλα αυτά τα μέτρα,αρχίζει η έλλειψη χώρου,οπότε ξαναδημιουργούνται θέματα ασφάλειας λόγω έλλειψης χώρου κ το πράγμα αυτό είναι ένας κύκλος που επαναλαμβάνεται............*όσα περισσότερα μέτρα τηρείς,τόσο λιγοστεύει ο χώρος,οπότε τόσο περισσότεροι κίνδυνοι δημιουργούνται,άρα κ τόσο περισσότερα μέτρα πρέπει να λάβεις κ ούτω καθεξής...........*

Οπότε ο καθένας κάνει όσα περισσότερα μπορεί.Γι' αυτό κ δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να ξοδεύει κανείς μόνο σε ΜΑΠ,αν δεν έχει λάβει πρώτα τα ΣΜΠ(συλλογικά μέτρα προστασίας).

----------


## cna

Για να καταλάβει λίγο ο shelby για τί μεγέθη μιλάμε. Ο νόμος ορίζει ότι στα πέρατα των πλακών θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον προστατευτικό κιγκλίδωμα (έστω και 2 ξύλα καρφωμένα από κολόνα σε κολόνα), αλλά το σωστό είναι να αναρτηθεί εξωτερική σκαλωσιά μέχρι το επίπεδο εργασίας (ώστε αν κάποιος γλιστρήσει να πατήσει στα μαδέρια και να μην πέσει κάτω). Όταν όμως πρόκειται για εργασίες κατασκευής στέγης τότε *επιβάλλεται* η ύπαρξη σκαλωσιάς περιμετρικά του κτηρίου. Σε κτήριο λοιπόν με κάτοψη 1000m2 και ύψος 2 ορόφων (6 μέτρα) ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ χρειάζονται 760m2 σκαλωσιάς. Με κόστος θεωρητικό περί τα 20ευρώ/m2 φτάνουμε στα 15200ευρώ! Μόνο για τις σκαλωσιές που θα πρέπει να παραμείνουν εκεί μέχρι να τελειώσουν όλες οι εργασίες...

----------


## shelby

Κλασικός ελληνικός νόμος. Άπιαστος. Δεν ξέρω τι να πω πλέον....

----------


## kobaksev

*zavi* οι συμβουλές σου και το σχετικό upload που έχεις κάνει είναι πολύ χρήσιμα.
Πιστεύω πως γενικά σε θέματα εργοταξίου αρκετοί μηχανικοί έχουμε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.
Όσον αφορά τα μέτρα ατομικής προστασίας αυτά πώς επιβάλλονται; Φαντάζομαι πάλι ο επιβλέπων κάνει τις συστάσεις του και γράφει τις παρατηρήσεις του στο ημα. Επί της ουσίας όμως, πώς μπορεί κανείς να πείσει το προσωπικό να φοράει κράνος, προστατευτικά παπούτσια, γάντια, μάσκα κλπ; Για να μην αναφερθούμε στις μπύρες που πάνε κι έρχονται σε πολλά εργοτάξια...

----------


## cna

Δεν μπορείς να πείσεις δια της βίας. Γράφεις στο ημερολόγιο ασφαλείας την σύσταση, επιβάλεις στον υπεργολάβο να υπογράψει ότι έλαβε γνώση (το οποίο βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα φας το πρόστιμο από την επιθεώρηση εργασίας), του χρεώνεις τυχόν πρόστιμα από τους δειγματοληπτικούς ελέγχους, όταν και αν λάβουν χώρα αυτοί, και από εκεί και μετά εύχεσαι να μην πάει κάτι στραβά. Εδώ πρέπει όμως να πω ότι *όλα* τα μέσα ατομικής προστασίας τα προμηθεύει ο κατασκευαστής.

----------


## kobaksev

Αν ο όποιος κατασκεαστής-ιδιοκτήτης τσιγκουνεύεται το κόστος προμήθειας των μαπ είναι δικό του θέμα. Κρατώ ως συμπέρασμα πως ο μηχανικός κάνει όλες τις τυπικές προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες ώστε να μπορεί να κοιμάται (κατά το δυνατόν) ήσυχα.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Κρατώ ως συμπέρασμα πως ο μηχανικός κάνει όλες τις τυπικές προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες ώστε να μπορεί να κοιμάται (κατά το δυνατόν) ήσυχα.


Ή όσα περισσότερα μπορεί τέλως πάντων,ξεκινώντας από τα ΣΜΠ κ καταλήγοντας στα ΜΑΠ.Θα τα πώ κ στο σχετικό θρεντ,λίγο υπομονή,τρέχω αυτή την περίοδο,μόλις καταφέρω να χαλαρώσω θα τα πώ μαζεμένα.....Εδώ θα'μαστε κ του χρόνου...... :Cool:

----------


## shelby

Θα μπορούσε το ΤΕΕ να αναλάβει κάποια "σεμινάρια" ενημέρωσης των τεχνικών για τους κινδύνους που υπάρχουν από τη μη τήρηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας;

----------


## shelby

Δεν μιλάω για τους μηχανικούς για τους τεχνικούς λέω.

----------


## shelby

Κατάλαβα για τι λες αλλά δεν λέω αυτό. Ξέρω για τα σεμινάρια που κάνεις εσύ στους τεχνικούς αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι αν όχι ανήρπακτα τουλάχιστον σπάνια.

----------

